# Jinma224 Wheels



## JINMA224

Hello Forum,
Here's hoping that you all have had a nice Christmas and will have a nice New Year.

Have any of you widened the wheel stance on your 224? Front wheels (flipped them around)? Have you experienced any bad effects of doing so and do you like the wider stance?

I just flipped my front wheels out to match the rear wheel width. I did this because I like a wider stance tractor to help prevent rollover. My rear wheels were about right,, just inside the width of my 5ft box blade. Widening the front end sure gives the tractor a wider/bigger appearance, but I haven't driven it yet to know how it will effect the handleing/steering and turning.

I would say that it brought the front end out about 3-4 inches on each side.
Thanks
Have a nice day,
Joe


----------



## jodyand

Welcome Joe:friends: Hope you had a great Christmas and have a Happy New Year. I don't have one of these so i cant answer your question but I'm sure someone will pop in here and answer it for you. Post some pictures of it when you get the chance and again welcome to tractorforum.


----------



## JINMA224

*Jinma 224 wheels*

Hey Jody, And thanks for the welcome. I look forward to exchanging helpful information with regards to My Chinese Tractor and other matters with regards to Tractoring and Equipments. 
I know my tractor is not the best,, but it was in my budget and so far is doing a lot of work to help me out, as when I call on others,, they have something else to do or a million other excuses,, but my little Jinma is right where I parked it and ready to go to work.. 

Have a nice day
Joe


----------



## jodyand

Hey i don't think they make a bad tractor. I think Durwood has one and he talks great about it. They look good for the money and we all have to stay within a budget.


----------



## Live Oak

Joe, let me add my welcome as well! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard. We all have to work with that budget! It is that champaign taste on a beer budget that gets me.   :lmao:


----------



## JINMA224

Hey Cacatus, Thanks for the warm welcome and I look forward to reading the posts here and sharing information with you all.
Have a nice day,
Joe


----------



## Ingersoll444

Welcome Joe. 

Dont think the Jinma's are a bad tractor at all. Granted they are a bit simpler then some of the big name[and big dollor] tractors, but they are also a LOT less expencive. And realy, they are WORLDS more advanced then my beat up old 55yo 8N


----------



## Ingersoll444

Sorry forgot about your Q 


Dontknow about the Jinma's for sure, but most tractors are desinged to do this to. Do you have a loader? Off setting the wheels would put more load on the bearings in the spindles, and a loader would add more weight, but I realy doupt it will be an issue. I would try it out. Go slow, and make all kind of turns and stuff, and make sure nothing rubs, or binds, but I would assume it would not.


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Hey i don't think they make a bad tractor. I think Durwood has one and he talks great about it. They look good for the money and we all have to stay within a budget. *


I had thought about ordering a Jinma , but haven't done it yet. I think that you are not supposed to turn the front wheels around as was mentioned. Hopefully Chip will answer that for you. He is the guy that specializes in the Jinmas.


----------



## JINMA224

*jinma front wheels*

I am also concerned with the extra load bearing plus am wondering how it will affect the steering,, but if no one gives me a specific why I shouldn't then I will proceed as you all have recommended slowly, observing how it does in a tight turn in both directions. I did this on my last Chinese tractor back in 1990, a 225 Shinniu and it did fine. I did it for the same reason to help prevent rollover. When I was spreading dumptruck loads of gravel it got a little tipsy a couple of times once I got on the top and started pulling the gravel downward. It just doesn't give me a nice warm fuzzy feeling when my little tractor gets to the point of rollover.
Thanks for the replies and hopefully someone else will have a definitive answer.
Have a nice day
Joe


----------



## HarryG

*Welcome 224*

Jinma224,
Welcome and glad ya enjoy that 224. I also have same model 224. been a good worker so far for about 15 months since I had her. No problems on this one anyways. I have rear wheels set to wide but fornts set in so FEL (5') is covering wheel track. I've heard some guys say wide puts too much stress on front axle. But, if you just use good judgement I think all would be fine.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v521/Harrygoodwrench/?action=view&current=Pict0007.jpg 

Regards, Harry up in "snowless" upstate NY


----------



## JINMA224

*Jinma Wheels*

Hey Harry,
And thanks for the welcome. I haven't driven mine yet,, and am waiting to hear more about widening the front wheels. I did the same thing on my 254 Shinniu that I had 1990 to 1997. It seemed to be allright,, but it didn't have power steering. It was a good tractor,, but this Little Jinma seems to be a much better made tractor,, and also has a lot more features.

By the way,, I thought that you said that yours was a 224. It looks just like a Ford to me..  Now don't tell those Ford guys that I said that..cause I'll deny every word 

Hey where did you get your canopy? And do you have rear view mirrors on the canopy? I would like to put some mirrors on mine,, as I don't like the bind that I put myself in,, trying to turn and look where I am backing. If those are mirrors,, will you tell me where to get them and how to mount them?

Thanks again,,
Have a nice day,
and Happy New Year
Joe


----------



## HarryG

Joe, 
lots of questions,,,,,,,,,, A FORD????????? NO WAY.............
where to begin. Well, I am a cheap SOB so much of my stuff is fabricated plus it keeps me away from wife which is always a PLUS. Canopy is a roof cap from a EZ GO golf cart, good shape for 25 bucks, made a frame out of "acquired" square tube. I picked up the mirrors from one of my school bus garages. They throw em out when they even start to get blemished. Same with the visor, works great on sunny days. I get that stuff for nothing as they throw it out. 
So far I've thrown that 224 a good beating and it keeps ticking so far at about 80 hours. I went for the Koyker FEL with 5' bucket. I use a box blade, grader blade an rake on her too.
So far soooooo good. Purrs like a kitten. Roars like a Lion when needed.
Harry


----------



## JINMA224

*Jinma Wheels*

Thanks Harry,
That's a good idea and one that I will look into myself. I've got the Jinma Canopy that came with my 224,, but I see no reason why I couldn't mount some School bus mirrors to it,, if I studied it for a little bit to see just where to attach the brackets.

I wanted a blue one too Harry,, but the price was the top priority, and I figure later own,, when it needs painting,, I can go blue at that time or maybe even Green.. 

A fella a while back was selling a blue 204 and a green 204 down around Orlando..  Mine is orange,, but I don't have any pictures just yet. I just barely got into my new place just recently, and only had my pc hooked up for about a month. 

So many things to do on a new place starting from scratch. It's fun for me,, but it is a lot of work, and I've done it before,, but not in the Swamp.  I may even have a pet alligator this summer.

About a month ago my compressor gave out on me,, and yesterday my new one came in from Homier. This will be my first lubricated compressor,, and I am amazed at how quiet it is. I went down to Harbor Freight and got my fittings last night. 

Have you ever been to a Harbor Freight Tool Store? I can't hardly stay out of it. They are like a Kid in a Candy Store for guys that use tools. However Homier beat them out on Compressor Prices.
Thanks Again,
Have a nice day,
Joe


----------



## Ingersoll444

Would love to have a Harber Freight stor near by. Heck I would be happy to have a Tractor Supply closer then an hour and a half to me. 

Hope you enjoy the new compressor. I just set up my "new"[to me anyways] compressor and was also suprised how quite it was.


----------



## HarryG

Ingersoll 444,
Good news!!!!!!!!!!Tractor Supply is building a store down in Hudson, NY right on Fairview Ave (RT 9). Everything approved, should break ground any day.
I'll bet we will be their best customers.


----------



## JINMA224

*Harbor Freight*

Hey Paul,

Thanks for your reply. Well, don't forget that Harbor Freight has an online store and although it isn't as good as the store itself,, I ordered My Nephews Christmas Gift from it and had it sent straight to him. He's about 1,000 miles away from me down here on the Gulf Coast.

Maybe we could get Wal Marts to start putting in a Harbor Freight store inside the Super Centers.. Wouldn't that be nice.

A good Air Compressor is really a good tool to have.

Have a Nice Day
Happy New Years,
Joe


----------



## JINMA224

So far I've thrown that 224 a good beating and it keeps ticking so far at about 80 hours. I went for the Koyker FEL with 5' bucket. I use a box blade, grader blade an rake on her too.
So far soooooo good. Purrs like a kitten. Roars like a Lion when needed.
Harry [/B][/QUOTE] 

Hey Harry,
I forgot to ask you,, Did you retorque the headbolts on your 224 engine, that they recommend at the 50 hour interval?

Thanks 
Have a nice day
Joe :tractorsm


----------



## HarryG

Haven't done the valves yet. I'll do at about 100 hours or so. Did a 204 for someone and head bolts were tight as many have told me they just did the torque cjheck but all was well. 
I have changed the oils (all of them) when I put my crate unit together and then once since then. At 100 hours. I'll do the valve adjust and fluids again. Had her out today puttering around dragging some dead logs and playing in dirt. January 1st in upstate NY and its 48 degrees and sunny. Not usual for this area in January. I'm not complaining mind you, keeps fuel oil bill down. 

God Bless our Troops


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *Ingersoll 444,
> Good news!!!!!!!!!!Tractor Supply is building a store down in Hudson, NY right on Fairview Ave (RT 9). Everything approved, should break ground any day.
> I'll bet we will be their best customers. *



Realy??!!!?? Thats AWSOME!!!!

Cant wait til its done. Right now the closest I have is eather Saratoga, or Colbolskill. Neather realy close.


----------



## HarryG

Paul, 
Tractor Supply has already been approved. Been in newspapers as such. State DOT has approved roadway entrance,etc.............................................................................. heres a bonus to that...........
Lowes Home Improvement is also going to build on same road as Tractor Supply. Now you will have two reasons to go to Hudson. LOL


----------



## Ingersoll444

Thats great news. Glad to hear that.


----------



## ARTRAC

HI All, Happy New Year,
I had a call from an agracat owner in Colorado who had broken a front axle with the wheels set wide. My official resonse if asked if this is OK would be no, don't do it, because of the stress. The manual only gives one track for 4wd front end even though they have a range for the rears. Widing the rears to the widest possilbe setting will give you more stability, remember the front axle pivots anyway. On the other hand I know people are doing it and have not broken anything. YOu also leave your outboard drives/steering knuckle exposed so try not to hit any rocks or fire hydrants.

You can get the rear wheels completely out from under the fenders.


----------



## JINMA224

*Jinma front wheels*

I had a call from an agracat owner in Colorado who had broken a front axle with the wheels set wide. 

Hello Artrac,
Thanks for your reply about flipping the front wheels out on a Jinma 224. 

Do you know if the agracat owner in Colorado had a front end loader on his at the time of breakage or can you supply me with more details of what happened to cause the breakage. 

I can see that dropping the front end for one reason or another might surely result in damage, either from a hole or simply dropping the front end off of something that was higher. Such as a log or a hole, concrete slab, etc. 

As much as I like the look of the wider front end,, I am enclined to reflip them back in now, as I don't want to pay for front axle repair. Although I am hearing that several people are flipping them out,, especially in hilly areas. 

My rear wheels can be moved out a little bit more,, but they might be outside the 5ft box blade that I am pulling now. Right now,, they are about 2" inside of the 5ft box blade now. That seems to be working out about perfect for the rear wheels.

Thanks again and let me know more about the agracat if you can share more of the story.

Happy New Year &
Have a nice day,
Joe :warplanes


----------

